# My First String Injury Success.



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Please excuse me this little self indulgent note, I'm just so pleased I've managed to catch one at last.
I just had to tell someone, 'cos I know if I tell the folks at home, they'll probably lock me up! My daughters walked away from me many a time in the past if I've looked like I'm going to try, SOOOOO Embarassing!

The funny thing was one of the Heads of Department from my daughter's school walked right past me while I was holding the piggi, and pretended she hadn't seen me !!!!!

It was lucky the string came away cleanly and so piggi toddled off quite happily.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the successful string injury rescue!!!

I'm GLAD  you helped one our birds, bless you! I would have made it a point to acknowledge you and thank you for helping this bird, if I had been there.

My son would walk past me too and act like he didn't know me, if I was either holding a pigeon or rescuing one in public.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Congratulations Janet! May you de-string many more!

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!

If it's any consolation, the kids usually outgrow that "Oh-my-gosh, my-mom/dad-is-soooo-embarrassing-I'm-just-gonna-die" thing. I did.  Not till I was twenty-something though.  Then you realize, Gee, maybe I should appreciate my parents more instead of worrying about how they're acting/looking. Hopefully someday soon your kids will watch with pride when you're helping a pigeon  (though to be honest, some part of them is proud of it on some level, I'm sure!)


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

thats awsome. its funny in my family its the other way around i had to walk home with a bone thin dog (its a 3 and a half hour walk) because my mother would not come pick us up. dont have a clue where i get it from.

great acheivment amyable its nice to hear success stories like yours.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,
I did tell my daughter about the string bird when she came home. She smiled and said she was glad I managed it at last, (but was glad she wasn't there!)  Perhaps there's hope for her yet!!

I spoilt it though when I told her about her teacher seeing me. HeHe  

Noisey Minor, LOL, looks like you'll have to do a bit of re-education on your mum there!!


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

oh she got the re-education when i finally got home "buster" jumped all over her hehehe she ended up wanting to keep him but my dog wasnt happy.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

That is great you managed to help the poor bird. I keep seeing birds with sting injuries when I go out but they always fly away so well from me.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Chriss,
This took over two hours. I need to perfect my technique!!!
I had gone to town without any of the things I normally take, like seeds, (quite important!), scissors etc. I was just dashing through to deliver my daughter somewhere. Got to town 7.45am, far too early for shopping so intended to go straight home.
It was lovely and sunny so I sat by a fountain right outside the council offices, not a good place to feed pigeons anyway!! 
As I sat there I noticed a row of pigeons bathing in the fountain, so cute, (but no camera!!). 
I looked down and there was a pigeon pecking at my shoe, trying to get my attention I suppose. 'Aye you, got any food?' he said.
I couldn't look him in the eye, I felt so bad, so, I spotted a sandwich shop and went and bought a sandwich for me and Piggi.
When I went back he was gone but all the others spotted it and came for a bite. That's when I saw this string bird. She had cotton around her foot but there was a long piece trailing and I was worried that it would tie around her other foot in time, so I had to get this one I thought.
Trouble is I ran out of crumbs and she certainly wasn't the bravest of them and wouldn't come too near. I'm ashamed to say I gave up and went to go home.
On the way to the station I passed a health food store and saw a big bag of hulled sunflower seeds, ahhhh, could give them a try!
So I bought them and went back. Boy was I popular, I had a really big crowd then but no sign of the one I wanted. Then suddenly she appeared. I took a deep breath and thought it's this time or never. Threw a massive pile of seeds on the ground and they all dived in, so easy, I just grabbed her when she was busy. I know I've been told that's what to do before but I think I always hesitated a second, and that's fatal.
Of course I did see others with problems but looked like they'd need to be brought home to treat, so I'll be back!!!!!
That's as long as they don't track down the mad woman on all the cctv cameras around and put out an APB to ban her.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Time to get a "string injury kit". Get a box like for first aid and fill it with everything you would need.
(Survival trip leader) "I found your first aid kit. Some maniac took out the tylenol and filled it with seeds."
(you) "I am that maniac." (cough) "I mean, that was me."


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL Philodice!
I think 'maniac' is probably the better description!

I just have to tell you what I did on Saturday, that will confirm the maniac lable. I was dropping my daughter off at her prom in the centre of town when I saw a couple of pigeons pottering about looking for food. Again I hadn't got any food with me, but I had a load of seeds scattered on the floor of my car where I have previously thrown some seed out of the window to birds in passing and a lot fell on the floor. (Never bother to clean the car out!).
SO... I pull up on the side of the road and take the mats out of the car with all the seeds on and empty them on the ground, the birds were pleased at least, passers by were puzzled though!!!!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

amyable said:


> ...I had a load of seeds scattered on the floor of my car where I have previously thrown some seed out of the window to birds in passing and a lot fell on the floor...


Been there done that! 

Congratulations on your successful catch and release!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Well done indeed!


----------

